# Ssi and out of us



## vmpl (Aug 27, 2011)

I am entitled to Ssi due to bipolar. My mom claims it on my behalf as i live with her and she claimed I was unable to control my own
Money . Anyway to cut a long story short I have been in england for last 5 months and while I was here I married a Uk citizen. When will my Ssi stop?? Also I am applying to stay in England but until I receive a decision I am classed as a visitor on a tourist visa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ultimately you're going to need to report a change of address to the SSA. There is a Social Security office at the US Embassy in London. Their website is here: Federal Benefits / Social Security | Embassy of the United States London, UK and it includes information on how to contact them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vmpl (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

You might want to contact a solicitor/lawyer. They should advise you how to go about this.

I hate to say this. You may owe some back to SSI. Once you leave the U.S. for 30 days consecutively you not eligible for that month. However, if you gone back even for a day, it restart the clock. If you get SSI & get married you are not eligible from that date. If it is SSDI your have then it should of stopped once you got married & you may owe a little back. You can ask to pay it back in monthly payments. Just make you sure tell them is was not done intentionally. This happens a lot. Some peopele are not informed about the rules when leaving the U.S. I am assuming that the British pounds is worth a lot more than a dollar. It may only cost you 1/2 of what you may owe. You can also apply for a wavier not to pay it back or pay a smaller amount. 

One tip, if you have worked and paid enough into social security. Once you reach full retirement. You can claim your Social Security retirement and when you turn 65 make sure you opt of part Medicare Part A & B. It doesn't work outside of the U.S. from my understanding.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple clarifications on what grday said. Normally, in the case of overpayment, the SSA will just take back the overpayment from whatever bank account the money was paid into. (This is how it works when a SSI beneficiary dies, anyhow.)

If your mother has been receiving the payments, you should probably notify her when you notify the SSA in London, as it's probably her bank account in the US they'll tap for the overpaid amounts.

As far as Medicare is concerned, they usually recommend that you go to the Social Security office at the Embassy about 3 months before your 65th birthday with a copy of your birth certificate to establish what benefits you are or aren't eligible for under Medicare.

Part A of Medicare is free (or was last I know). If you have any plans of returning to the US, even for a visit, you might as well sign up for this. It provides some medical coverage when you're in the States - at least for hospitalization. But as grday says, it doesn't do anything for your outside the US.

The other parts (B and D) of Medicare are paid (taken out of your SS check) and not of any use for those of us living overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

Bevdeforges,

I didn't realize vmpl had a payee. I should of read closer.

Once, you are married you are not considered disabled according SSI or SSDI rules unless you are marrying another U.S disabled person. Which I think is wrong, your disability does not magical go away once you are married. I think there is an exception when you get a certain age.

Bevdeforges 
You brought an interesting point. Would the payee be responsibly or the beneficiary be responsible for over payments once the beneficiary get married? They consider a person not disabled once married. Personally, if I had a payee, I wouldn't want my mother stuck with over payments for the months I wasn't eligible. For SSI, his mother or he is going to have to figure out what full months he was not in the U.S. SSI payment are actually two months behind. SSDI is only for the previous month. Do you think he should apply for wavier? A wavier allows you not to pay overpayment back. The plane tickets to & from U.S. may be enough for it. 


vmpl
If you get a Job in the U.K. you will have to pay U.S. federal taxes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

grday said:


> Bevdeforges
> You brought an interesting point. Would the payee be responsibly or the beneficiary be responsible for over payments once the beneficiary get married? They consider a person not disabled once married. Personally, if I had a payee, I wouldn't want my mother stuck with over payments for the months I wasn't eligible. For SSI, his mother or he is going to have to figure out what full months he was not in the U.S. SSI payment are actually two months behind. SSDI is only for the previous month. Do you think he should apply for wavier? A wavier allows you not to pay overpayment back. The plane tickets to & from U.S. may be enough for it.


What I recommended (or I think I did) was for vmpl to contact the SS admin office at the US Embassy in London. In my experience, the foreign SS offices are usually pretty helpful - and much of the time they don't really expect newly arrived expats to understand the implications of their move when it comes to SS benefits.

If vmpl contacts them and explains the situation, they may be able to suggest how to best sort things out so that Mom isn't overly inconvenienced. (But I have to say that, if vmpl hasn't been living with Mom for a few months now, her entitlement to the payments is in question as it is.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vmpl (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for your replies :/ seems very complicated . It's my husbands money that I am talking about x we are going to call the number given on here in London tomorrow and we will let you all know what is said xx


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

vmpl said:


> Thank you for your replies :/ seems very complicated . It's my husbands money that I am talking about x we are going to call the number given on here in London tomorrow and we will let you all know what is said xx


It also depends on whether it is SSI or SSDI your husband is getting.

SSDI you can get that when you move out of the U.S. until your married-maybe. 

I just remembered something. If he is getting SSDI off his own record, he might be able to keep it. I was using my situation to compare. You can file to be his payee or he could fill out a form to manage his own money

I am getting SSDI off my parents Social Security. I was told if I got married I would lose that benefit unless I married another disabled person. I do forget some people have their own SSDI.

As long as he remains a U.S. citizen & if he worked enough years. He could get full retirement when he reaches his retirement age. I would wait tell full retirement age to start it. Since pounds is worth more than the $1.00 he would basically get 1/2 a pound for each U.S. dollar. I am estimating. However, by that time currency could change.


----------

